# Remember when modelling was fun?



## Khard (Mar 5, 2011)

Just got the Orion Space Clipper in the mail !!

Frank please don't let the IPMS Penlight Patrol ruin it for you. You're making a lot fans of the old movies and TV shows *very* happy !


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's still fun! I've never been a rivet counter, I just want to have fun and build a good looking model. 

I do like reading the threads where guys do go over the top to get a 100% accurate finished product, but I'll never do one myself. 

All I can say is keep the kits coming!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Still is for me too! I build for myself and keep expanding my skills, the judgement of others makes no difference. If people like what I make, I am happy, if they don't, well then they don't. Not much I can do about that! Build on!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Syill fun! I just madder at myself when I mess something up now, 'cause I shouldn't be doing that any more.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

John P said:


> Syill fun! I just madder at myself when I mess something up now, 'cause I shouldn't be doing that any more.


Agreed! I made a rookie mistake, in my 6th decade of building, yesterday. I was painting the extra passageway off the control room for my big Seaview. Started off trying to brush the tan on, didn't look good. A few days later I spray primed it white, followed by a coat of tan a few days after that. Problem? I forgot to sand off the base coat of tan acrylic, and then I taped off to paint the details. When I lifted the mask off, ALL the layers of paint came off the areas that had the acrylic! Stupid, Stupid, STUPID!!!!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I can't imagine a day where modeling loses it place in my heart...... It can completely unravel all the stress from my "9 to 5", can't say that about anything else I do for fun...... I get a few that criticizes my work, oh well..... I build to make me relax and it works, I show in hopes that someone might enjoy or copy what I've done and that makes it even more fun and me, even happier....... I can't tell you how much fun it is to see the "over the top" builds that go on in here...... I revert back to that little 8 year old boy with a grin that's cheek to cheek with excitement...... But for me it was Moebius that got me back to building after an almost 35 year dry spell. With kit so well engineered that you can't help but go crazy on them and after market add-ons that help..... Model building will never stop being FUN, IMHO.......:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't think building models will ever cease to be fun as long as there are good kits like those from Moebius around. I read some of these negative threads about panel lines or scale and I have to wonder why, if building a model causes the stress it seems to cause in some people, why bother? I think adding detail that is not included in the original kit is part of the fun of building. The Jupiter 2 didn't have a complete airlock, so I fixed mine, the landing gear didn't have the option of being displayed up or down, I looked at the engineering and found a solution, a minor re-work and the gear can be removed easily and the covers snapped into place, the outer airlock door didn't open, another easy fix, now I can slide mine open or closed. The point is I don't expect kit manufactures to include every possible permutation of detail on every kit, sometimes I like to add my own personal touch and have something different than everyone else's. Keep the new kits coming, that's all I ask, if there is something I perceive as being wrong with it, I am quite capable of fixing it myself without coming to the message board and complaining about it. Instead I will continue to show off the ideas I come up with to help other modelers, that is what makes it really fun.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

If it wasn't fun, I wouldn't do it!




John P said:


> Syill fun! I just madder at myself when I mess something up now, 'cause I shouldn't be doing that any more.


 
Don't feel too bad, John, after 40 some years of doing this I still make bone-head mistakes. In fact I'll make mistakes I've made in the past.

What did Einstein say, "doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results is the definition of insanity."


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The Orion is missing a 3' X 8' foot environmental control panel just 8" from the forward coolant intake valve on the port side, the communications access panel is in the wrong location and...and....and...

heheheheheheh!!!! Got ya!!! 

I'm learning to just say screw it and move on when I'm having trouble duplicating / creating a detail not included with the kit. Most folks at contests could care less about minor details anyways. Though it can be all too easy to get caught up in perfection hunting and loose site of the reason why we are doing this in the 1st pace. Lets face it....were not 14 any more and the reasons why I hit the bench is that I have a huge interest in the subject and its a good healthy way to let go, escape into the past or fictional future and for a while forget about bills, X wife, girl friends, the Boss, the news, my POS car...OMG! now I'm depressed again!...where are my pills!" LOL :freak:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

RSN said:


> Still is for me too! I build for myself and keep expanding my skills, the judgement of others makes no difference. If people like what I make, I am happy, if they don't, well then they don't. Not much I can do about that! Build on!!!!


Amen to that. I am 44 years old , and have been building kits for along time. Every kit I do shows improvement over my previous work. I am no where near the skills of many of you guys on here, but I am trying. I build for me , and no one else. I love opinions , good or bad. I put my pics up so that I can get all your feed backs. I love all the Moebius kits , AND ALL OF THE ROUND 2 STUFF AS WELL , if you are reading this. Whether it is reissues , or new kits, please keep them coming everybody. Frank I cant wait for Dracula and Elvira. Also looking forward to the Lonestar truck. Will we be able to attach 1/25 beds to this kit. Any time frame on the forementioned kits. Thanks for listening


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

"IPMS Penlight Patrol" lol love it!

Buc


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Don't forget the dental mirrors too! I'll never forget the 1st time one of my kits was anal probed! I was in shock!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Don't Know what Some of you guys are talking about, but it's STILL Major Fun for me!!

The Research and Detail stuff ADDS to the fun for me...Making the Model Like the Actual Miniature, or it's Real Life version.

To each his own I always say..It's all good.

Weather your a "Just build it out of the box" or a "Rivit"Counter who cares???

The guys that get me are the "Experts" who don't build anything, but Know all the answers!!!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

IPMS Penlight Patrol. I can almost see an official patch created and sewn onto the judges shirts or caps. It can only be a matter of time.

Rogue


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

kenlee said:


> I don't think building models will ever cease to be fun as long as there are good kits like those from Moebius around. I read some of these negative threads about panel lines or scale and I have to wonder why, if building a model causes the stress it seems to cause in some people, why bother? I think adding detail that is not included in the original kit is part of the fun of building. The Jupiter 2 didn't have a complete airlock, so I fixed mine, the landing gear didn't have the option of being displayed up or down, I looked at the engineering and found a solution, a minor re-work and the gear can be removed easily and the covers snapped into place, the outer airlock door didn't open, another easy fix, now I can slide mine open or closed. The point is I don't expect kit manufactures to include every possible permutation of detail on every kit, sometimes I like to add my own personal touch and have something different than everyone else's. Keep the new kits coming, that's all I ask, if there is something I perceive as being wrong with it, I am quite capable of fixing it myself without coming to the message board and complaining about it. Instead I will continue to show off the ideas I come up with to help other modelers, that is what makes it really fun.


 

AMEN BROTHER!!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> The guys that get me are the "Experts" who don't build anything, but Know all the answers!!!


DO NOT!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

A proud Life member of IPMS (#34343), I would like to take those judges penlights and...................CENSORED BY THE COMIC CODE AUTHORITY.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Ductapeforever said:


> A proud Life member of IPMS (#34343), I would like to take those judges penlights and...................CENSORED BY THE COMIC CODE AUTHORITY.


Mind you, this is coming from the guy who's driving me crazy with his insanely detailed Spindrift build!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

fluke said:


> ... the reasons why I hit the bench is that I have a huge interest in the subject and its a good healthy way to let go, escape into the past or fictional future and for a while forget about bills, X wife, girl friends, the Boss, the news, my POS car...OMG! now I'm depressed again!...where are my pills!" LOL :freak:


Troy, Troy, Troy! Don't go ingesting chemicals, hit the workbench to wash away all those depressing thoughts. Best drug in the world is building a model. :thumbsup:

Hey, no sniffing the glue! :freak:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Frets! 

Oh sure now ya tell me...no glue sniffing


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm building a 1:600 Titanic from Academy right now. Loads of fun, but the small parts are killing me.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

kenlee said:


> I don't think building models will ever cease to be fun as long as there are good kits like those from Moebius around. I read some of these negative threads about panel lines or scale and I have to wonder why, if building a model causes the stress it seems to cause in some people, why bother? I think adding detail that is not included in the original kit is part of the fun of building. The Jupiter 2 didn't have a complete airlock, so I fixed mine, the landing gear didn't have the option of being displayed up or down, I looked at the engineering and found a solution, a minor re-work and the gear can be removed easily and the covers snapped into place, the outer airlock door didn't open, another easy fix, now I can slide mine open or closed. The point is I don't expect kit manufactures to include every possible permutation of detail on every kit, sometimes I like to add my own personal touch and have something different than everyone else's. Keep the new kits coming, that's all I ask, if there is something I perceive as being wrong with it, I am quite capable of fixing it myself without coming to the message board and complaining about it. Instead I will continue to show off the ideas I come up with to help other modelers, that is what makes it really fun.




Just because some people say they don't like certain aspects of a new model doesn't mean that *A*. modelling's not fun any more and *B.* that they're negative and they attack everything a company like Moebius puts out (nothing could be further from the truth on here as 99% of the postings are in praise of Moebius). 

Try going over to an aircraft or armour modelling forum and see the things they're saying if you think people who post on here are negative. Some people haven't got the time or the skills to do fixes like scribing panel lines or altering things and they want a quick build sometimes and after all.......model companies have listened over the years to people saying they'd prefer engraved panel lines to raised ones or individual track links to rubber bands etc, etc. 

Moebius have dealt with a few minor criticisms before (like the first Iron Man kit) and I'm sure they're big enough to take it on the chin like *all* model companies have to do from time to time.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

A most interesting thread. I would add that lots of things besides building go into this hobby. I'm mostly an out-of-the-box brush-painter type builder, but I also enjoy just getting a new kit, seeing the box art, and experiencing some of the same enjoyment I knew as a 10-year-old. Never entered a contest and don't plan to. That said, I admire those with enough skills, patience, and whatever else it takes to turn out some of the spectacular builds we routinely see here. I think it's like any hobby or sport, even--there are different levels of the game. The idea (for me anyway) is to find a level at which I feel comfortable, so that building a model--even painting the stars on Wonderwoman--is always more appealing than, say...yard work. I'm lucky enough to have a "day job" that I like a lot, but that doesn't mean that I don't need to escape to the wilds of Krypton, those thrilling days of yesteryear, or the Land of the Giants on occasion. Count rivets if you must; customize if you've got the skills and the inclination. But always have fun. In the words of John Lennon, "Whatever gets you through the night....."


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

RogueJ said:


> IPMS Penlight Patrol. I can almost see an official patch created and sewn onto the judges shirts or caps. It can only be a matter of time.
> 
> Rogue


YA know......it wouldn't be that hard......


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

It's still a heck of alot of fun for me also! Moebuis is doing a fantastic job providing dream kits over and over again! I build mostly out of the box but do some conversions as well to build a variant that may not be available as a kit. I have never been a rivit counter though and if the kit looks like the subject and is not wildly out of proportion I'm happy. Figure kits are the one exception. If the likeness is not there and the kit does not look like the charactor I may think twice about buying it or looking for an aftermarket replacement head. So far Moebius has done an amazing job with only one kit missing the mark. The up coming Bela and Elvira kits I can't wait for! They will take their place along side of The Mummy, Invisible Man and Frankenstien as part of my growing Moebius monster builds. Keep them coming Frank and Dave!

I do enjoy reading all of the threads of the truly obsessed who are rivit counters. They are quite entertaining to say the least! I am amazed that people take any comment about changing details on any kit as a slam against the manufacturer! Some people are rude and thats uncalled for but most folks are just trying to improve what they want their kit to be and thats their choice and for me part of the fun of Hobbytalk. 

Moebius gives us great kits and that still makes it fun for all of us!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I love alll the aspects of the hobby...from the sealed kit, to the the instructions, to the building and painting..I primarily am an aurora guy, and love the repops coming out as they were, and also love some of the new issues..but hey, I dont stress if a repop comes out thats been modified..if I that unhappy about it, I just dont buy it, and move on to the next kit..its a great, fun, and relaxing hobby and always was...if it ever stops being fun, I wont do it..and I dont envision that ever happening in my case...

Z
*


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

> The Orion is missing a 3' X 8' foot environmental control panel just 8" from the forward coolant intake valve on the port side, the communications access panel is in the wrong location


I knew I missed something.

It still is fun for me, and like many others have said, if it wasn't I wouldn't be doing it. That's usually why I have at least three kits going at once, so I can switch from build to painting to electronics in each kit. 

On another thought--
How many of you have really messed up a build in TRYING to get it more accurate? And after the fact wished that you had left that detail alone? 

Maybe this should be another thread?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

iriseye said:


> On another thought--
> How many of you have really messed up a build in TRYING to get it more accurate? And after the fact wished that you had left that detail alone?


 
The answer is "the number of people who build model kits"! :dude:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

RSN said:


> Still is for me too! I build for myself and keep expanding my skills, the judgement of others makes no difference. If people like what I make, I am happy, if they don't, well then they don't. Not much I can do about that! Build on!!!!


Well stated RSN! But I wouldn't say the judgement of others makes _no_ difference--_constructive_ criticism can be very helpful. Still, I build for one person: Me. If other people like the results, so much the better; if not, I still appreciate their opinions.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Its still fun to me most of the time. I do get frustrated when I simply cannot get rid of that seam even after the 200th attempt.:freak:
I have 7 models stuck in a various stages where I'm trying to get rid of a seam, dimple, or a botched paint job.

I'm harsher on myself than anyone that looks at my work.
Like some here have said I dont care what others think of my work but I do care about what I think of my work.
I'm the ultimate judge of my work and if I dont like it I'm not going to display it.
If I do go ahead and complete a model with seams showing no one notices it but me.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

If buiding a model is not fun then what's the point. Sometimes I get really frustrated with overly detailed kits (some of which you can't see once built). I often find myself building old kits such as Airfix etc. just to stay level headed about the hobby. I have been building models since I was 10 (I'm now 60) and alot of those old kits are very dear to me. Bottom line,just have fun!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

dreadnaught726 said:


> If buiding a model is not fun then what's the point. Sometimes I get really frustrated with overly detailed kits (some of which you can't see once built). I often find myself building old kits such as Airfix etc. just to stay level headed about the hobby. I have been building models since I was 10 (I'm now 60) and alot of those old kits are very dear to me. Bottom line,just have fun!




LOL! Building old Airfix kits to stay level headed? Some of those are enough to drive you mad!


----------

